
Ask HN: Do you use the Twitter (or any other social media) widget on your site? - Huhty
If yes, why?<p>If no, why not?<p>Just doing some research about embeds&#x2F;widgets. Thanks!
======
eb0la
I stopped using it on a blog because load times skyrocketed. It was a loooong
time ago. Cannot remember when exactly.

If you are thinking about coding something similar to cross promote content
and media streams think careful about how do wou affect page load times and
page layout flexibility.

Also, I didn't have data about how good was for me to put that embed code in
the site. It was great for twitter, who got traction, but nowadays I won put
anything from a third party that doesn't give me information about the
benefits I will get.

Hope this helps

------
miguelrochefort
No. It's not 2007 anymore.

